# Deckhandmalc



## DECKHANDMALC (Dec 19, 2012)

1989 (dark blue) BMW 325 i Touring Model for sale that we've fully restored including genuine bmw metal and respray etc. Am now wanting a V8 (say 5 series) of the same era............... any one interested ??? ............... if not am contemplating fitting a V8 to the touring being careful not to mark the reconditioned chassis !


----------

